# Unsubscribe



## CWS4322 (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm getting a bit overwhelmed by threads that do not interest me--how can I unsubscribe to these?


----------



## Skittle68 (Aug 21, 2012)

You can't just delete from your subscribed list? That's how it work on the app.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 21, 2012)

Go to the User CP. You can unsubscribe to any thread you wish from there.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks. I don't appear to have any subscribed threads. The best I can do is block members. Huh?


----------



## Janet H (Aug 21, 2012)

If you like I can delete all your subscriptions and then change your preferences to not send e-mail or send it once a day...


----------



## Zhizara (Aug 21, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I'm getting a bit overwhelmed by threads that do not interest me--how can I unsubscribe to these?



Click on Thread Tools at the top of the thread, 4th item down is Ignore this thread.  Click on that.  You do still need to unsubscribe as well.


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks, everyone--much appreciate your time and input. Harvest season has me a bit exhausted. My patience is wearing a bit thin, but I NEED DC, so can't stop checking in. How else would I know how Addie's daughter is doing or if Violet is taking her pills or Harry's recovering from his surgery or if Alix has identified the source of the mysterious smell? (When does Doughton Abbey start again?) 

I think I've solved my problem. This thread has run its course (or however one politely says that the problem is solved and no more bandwidth needs to be used to address it).


----------

